# ga internals?



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

where and for how much can i get any of these internals for a b14 ga16det...(turbo application)
-rods
-pistons
-crank
-valve springs/retainers
-bp & b
do they even make any of these products for a ga?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i replied in the ga16 section...please do not double post


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

save for rods and pistons first. then for a larger MAF and another ecu reprogram.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you should ask your brother these things, if you live with him I mean.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

u could say that...i just want to hear outside info besides the expert analysis of what i need and what i should get compared to how much money i have from my bro. its all good, im hopefully selling evrything i had for that car and starting from scratch..


----------

